# Customisation mac



## Gabinio54 (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,  j'ai remarqué que certaines personnes avaient des mac complètement personnalisés avec des thèmes widget... Je voudrais savoir comment on fait? Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h23 ----------

UP please!


----------



## Larme (14 Janvier 2013)

Tu commences par nous dire exactement ce que tu veux faire.
Sinon, y'a pleins de topic déjà sur ce forum, je te conseille d'y jeter un &#339;il...


----------



## wath68 (15 Janvier 2013)

J'adore les gens qui font des UP deux heures après le 1er message.



> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h23 ----------



C'est vrai quoi, magnez vous l'c** un peu. 

Sinon, tu veux quoi sur ton bureau ??
Une horloge, un contrôleur iTunes, la météo, un calendrier, une citation, ton adresse IP, l'utilisation RAM, des versets de la Bible, des photos, tes mails, ...etc ??


----------

